# Miért csak a jó kiállású paci "arabs"?



## franknagy

Magyarul ugyanaz a szó használatos a nyelvre, a nemzetiségre, az államra, az irodalomra (pl. a szlovákkal ellentétben).
Ilyen szó például az "*arab".*
Igen ám, csakhogy _"Aki nem tud* arabus*ul, ne beszéljen* arabus*ul!" _formában rögződött a szólás, ami arra figyelmeztet, hogy senki se kérkedjék felületes tudásával.
OK, indián helyett is énekelnek indiánust. 
De a legjobb fajta ló az *arabs telivér*. Hová tűnt az "-u-" ?


----------



## Zsanna

A Nyelvművelő kézikönyv szerint a három szóalak más-más időben és hatásra keletkezett. 
"Az _arabs_ a latinból került nyelvünkbe, az _arabus_ a hazai latinból, az _arab_ pedig nyelvújítási elvonás az _arab_s-ból."

Az _arabs_ régies és irodalmi (és csak a telivérre használjuk), az _arabus_ szintén régies, de tréfás, és az _arab_ a jelenlegi általánosan használt forma.

Szerintem az _indiánus_ is tréfás (mint a dal is, amire utalsz), bár van a már nem használt _indus_ szavunk is, ami viszont nem, a megegyező toldalék ellenére.


----------



## franknagy

@Zsanna: Igen, az "arabs" elvonás, de miért csak a lónak erre a nagyon értékes fajtájára használják avagy használták? Arabs traktor miért nincs?


----------



## Zsanna

Sajna, nem tudok többet a Nyelvművelő kézikönyvnél... (Legalábbis _még _nem. )


----------



## francisgranada

franknagy said:


> @Zsanna:... Arabs traktor miért nincs?


Abban az időben, amikor az arabs szó a nyelvünkbe került, még nem voltak traktorok . De létezik egyáltalán arab traktor? ... 





Zsanna said:


> ... "Az _arabs_ a latinból került nyelvünkbe, az _arabus_ a hazai latinból, az _arab_ pedig nyelvújítási elvonás az _arab_s-ból."


Az érdekesség kedvéért, spanyolul _árabe _(< lat. _arabs_) olaszul viszont _arabo _(< lat. _arabus_). A latin _arabs _a görög _Αραψ _(_Araps_) átvétele, ami az akkád _arabí_-ból származik. Mindebből valószínüleg az következik, hogy az _arabs _a régebbi (klasszikus latin)  megnevezés míg az _arabus _a középkori latinban válhatott használatossá.


----------

